# Type two diabetic cure



## d0ug (Jan 27, 2014)

The facts associated with chromium and diabetes were published in the Federation Proceeding by Walter Mertz [the director of the U.S.D.A, field services]
  Additionally the University of Vancouver, BC Canada  stated that Vanadium will replace insulin for adult onset diabetics
  Low blood sugar and high blood sugar is caused by the same problem being the cells inability to use insulin and sugar. Chromium is the ESSENTIAL mineral used by the body to regulate the use of insulin and sugar
  Chromium here is some FACTS mean CR [chromium] Blood levels [u/l]
  28-1000-------------1948
  13--------------------1971
  10 -------------------1972
  4.7-5.1 -------------1973
  0.73 -1.6  ----------1974
  0.16 ----------------1978
  0.43 ----------------1980
  0.13 ----------------1985
  and even going lower
  Now here is a list of symptoms of chromium deficiencies
  Low blood sugar
  Prediabetes
  Diabetes
  Hyperactivity
  Learning disabilies
  ADD/ADHD
  Hyperirritability
  Depression
  Manic depression
  Bi-polar disease
  Impaired growth
  Elevated blood triglycerides
  Elevated blood cholesterol
  Coronary blood vessel disease
  Aortic cholesterol plaque
  Infertility and decreased sperm count
  Shortened life span.

  Now if you are able to see when CR. goes down all these deficiencies show up. If you can not see the collation your eyes are not open.
   If you have lost you craving for sugar your body is telling you that you have enough because it is able to use the sugar in your system. 
  If I was to use chromium I would get a blood glucose meter and check daily.
  When you finally have it under control fire your doctor because you know more than him.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2014)

I take Chromium Picolinate 200mcg. daily, as a preventative for type 2 diabetes, as my fasting blood glucose numbers have been going up over the years, and diabetes is prevalent in my immediate family.  I also take Bitter Melon supplements, but not every day.  Sugar cravings can also be limited with the amino acid L-Glutamine, effective enough to also help alcoholics with their sugar/carb cravings.


----------



## thehandyman1947 (Feb 3, 2014)

dOug, thanks for another good post,type two diabetis


----------



## nan (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for that info DOug,I also have cinnamon on my breakfast every morning which helps with my diabetes,the last time I was tested at drs diabetes didn't even show up as me having it ,she was a new dr I went to and so I  didn't tell her I was supposed to be diabetic, just had all bloods done for my piece of mind,as I am vegetarian,bloods all came back good.


----------



## rt3 (Feb 6, 2014)

correlations are not casual, although I agree chromium is part of the problem as well as low thyroid, high e2, low p4, immunosuppressive amounts of gluten, high fructose corn syrup, low T (both men and women). since type 2 is defined by clinical lab values,  a default situation, the definition is different than type 1, a presence or absence of insulin due to etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2014)

nan said:


> Thanks for that info DOug,I also have cinnamon on my breakfast every morning which helps with my diabetes,the last time I was tested at drs diabetes didn't even show up as me having it ,she was a new dr I went to and so I  didn't tell her I was supposed to be diabetic, just had all bloods done for my piece of mind,as I am vegetarian,bloods all came back good.



I agree about the cinnamon Nan, very good for diabetics to keep their blood sugar under control.  One man made a tea of cinnamon sticks (no sugar added of course), and sipped on it daily for his diabetes.  He took no prescription drugs at all. http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=21049&highlight=cinnamon


----------



## rt3 (Feb 6, 2014)

the plural of anecdote is not data


----------

